
A quick post about depression and software development - tosbourn
http://tosbourn.com/2013/09/personal/a-quick-post-about-depression-and-software-development/
======
ellumiakat
Thanks for sharing :) I too deal with depression (1 in 10 people do), and I
think it's important to share experiences to help normalize it for those
around us who don't have to deal with it (if I had a dollar for every person
who just said 'get over it', I'd be very wealthy).

